# Anyone have luck online?



## Wee_brain (Jan 4, 2014)

I have been searching for a while now for some sort of data entry position or anything computer based that I can do from home. Most things I have found so far seem to be scams. 

Anyone have any luck finding income this way?


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes! 

You need to be careful and do your homework, and most importantly, willing to work!! For some reason, (not you) people think working from home or on your computer shouldn't involve a lot of work. You get what you put into it.


----------



## Missy M (Mar 2, 2007)

I was looking for assembly work at home, but everything so far has been a scam.


----------



## That'll Do Pig (Jan 23, 2014)

Check out Zirtual.com

My wife works for them. There's not a lot of clients at the moment but I'm sure there will be another upswing.


----------

